# Frage zu Philips PFL 7404



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (18. Oktober 2010)

Nabend zusammen, ich hab den Philips PFL 7404 h 12 in der 42 Zoll Version.
Mir ist aufgefallen, dass ich beim zocken, in eher dunklen Levels, einen leichten Verwisch-Effekt hab.

Wenn ich mich in einem dunklen Bereich eines Level bewege, verschwimmen die Umrisse der Gebäude und der Menschen etc. 

Wisst ihr, ob man diesen Verschwimm-Effekt irgendwie verringern kann?
Es ist meist in dunklen Bereichen oder dort wo viele schwarze, kontrastreiche Dinge sind.

PS: z.b. Mafia 2 bei Nacht oder Medal of Honor 2010 in den Nachtleveln. Bei Tag bzw. in hellen Leveln ist der Effekt nicht zu sehen und bei Filmen egal ob HD oder nicht HD sieht man diesen Effekt auch nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Oktober 2010)

Das es im Dunklen eher zu sehen ist, ist klar. LCD-TVs sind halt auch nicht auf Gaming ausgelegt. Schau mal die Anleitung durch, evlt. gibt es einen "Gamemodus" oder so. Und evlt. kannst Du auch sogar ein Lag ausgleichen, vor allem Bild zu Sound synchronisieren. Ein Kumpel von mir hat auch nen Philips, da gibt es so was wie einen Game-Modus.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (18. Oktober 2010)

also bild zu soound is synchron.
Also es gibt einen PC-Modus nur den kann ich irgendwie nich aktivieren, genauso wenig wie die 100Hz Funktion. Beide Optionen sind grau unterlegt, also nich auswählbar.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Oktober 2010)

vlt. ist ein anderer Modus aktiv, den Du erst deaktivieren musst? Oder es hat mit em PC zu tun - kannst Du die Modi denn beim normalen TV-Schauen aktivieren? Also nicht mit dem PC als Bildquelle?


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (18. Oktober 2010)

Also im handbuch hab ich gefunden dass ich das Bildformat auf ''Nicht skaliert'' stellen soll, das hab ich jetzt getan.

Den PC-Modus kann ich nur aktivieren, wenn der Pc über HDMI angeschlossen ist, steht im Handbuch. Der Pc ist mit einerm HDMI zu DVI Kabel verbunden kann es daran liegen?

Ich schau gar kein TV mit dem Fernseher


----------



## Herbboy (19. Oktober 2010)

Das kann natürlich damit zu tun haben, dass es per Adapter verbunden ist. Aber sicher sagen kann ich es nicht. Das Bildsignal ist an sich identisch bei DVI+HDMI, aber vlt. fehlt dem LCD halt doch irgendeine zusatzinfo?


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (19. Oktober 2010)

mmmhhh... haste vllt. ne Idee welche?


----------



## cane87 (19. Oktober 2010)

Ich ich habe den gleichen Fernseher in der 47er Variante. Ich würde vielleicht noch die MPEG-Artefakt*wasauchimmer* ausschalten und die Rauschunterdrückung deaktivieren. Sind beides sachen mit denen man bei einem ordentlichem Bildsignal keine Probleme haben sollte. Ich habe noch nie so peniebel auf Schlieren geachtet. Ich bin absolut zufrieden damit, aber vielleicht verbessert es ja noch ein wenig die Reaktionszeit. Zumindest mein vorheriger Fernseher hat durch die "Verbesserungsfunktionen" starke Schlieren gezogen. 
Ich habe meinen auch per DVI-->HDMI Kabel angeschlossen. Ich glaube, wenn man das angeschlossene Gerät am Ferseher als Computer deklariert, so ist der PC-Modus immer automatisch aktiviert. Darum auch keine Perfect Pixel-Funktion etc. Solltest du mal Bluray/DVD vom PC am Ferseher gucken wollen, würde ich dir empfehlen ihn als Blurayplayer zu deklarieren. dann können auch die anderen Bildverbesserer hinzugeschaltet werden.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (19. Oktober 2010)

ok, das kann sein, dass der Pc modus automatisch aktiviert wird.

hab Rauschunterdrückung und MPEG bla bla^^ deaktiviert.
Also die Schlieren sind ein bisschen weniger geworden, aber immer noch da.
Hast du diese Schlieren bei deinem TV nicht?

Wie gesagt diese Schlieren sind nur minimal und auch nur in dunklen Levels.
Sonst is der TV super zum zocken.


----------



## cane87 (19. Oktober 2010)

ich zocke eigentlich nur Autorenn- und hack&slay-games auf dem Ferseher. Mir ist da noch nichts spezielles aufgefallen, zumindest nicht so, dass es mir störend aufgefallen wäre. Außerdem hat heute eh fast jedes Spiel Motion Blur, Bewegungsunschärfe oder wie auch immer die das schimpfen. Da wird einem das ganze als Feature verkauft ^^. Hast du vielleicht auch ein Game erwischt, bei dem dieses "Feature" vorhanden ist? 
Aber allg. muss man halt sagen, dass die Ferseher zum Filme gucken da sind und keine Zockermonitore sind. Dafür ist idR schon der Inputlag zu hoch. Deshalb achte ich lieber gar nicht so genau darauf. hinterher reg ich mich noch auf .


----------



## Herbboy (19. Oktober 2010)

Es würde natürlich eher auffallen, wennees zudem noch IM Zimmer auch dunkel ist und der Konstrats am LCD rel stark eingestellt ist. Vlt. auch einfach nur nicht so sehr drauf achten, ob es auftritt oder nicht. Dann stört es auch nicht, selbst wenn es bei genauem Hinsehen vorhanden ist.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (19. Oktober 2010)

Hast wohl Recht, sieht aus wie Motion-Blur

Mich stört es auch kaum, is wie gesagt nur ganz gering und auch nur in dunklen Levels.

Hätt ja sein können dass man das irgendwie abstellen kann.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (26. Oktober 2010)

Welche Bildeinstellungen habt ihr denn bei euren TVs zum zocken bzw. Filme schauen.

Manchmal geht mein TV quasi an und aus, also Bild weg für 2sekunden dann is es wieder da.


----------



## Portvv (27. Oktober 2010)

MasterOfDisaster 407 schrieb:


> Welche Bildeinstellungen habt ihr denn bei euren TVs zum zocken bzw. Filme schauen.
> 
> Manchmal geht mein TV quasi an und aus, also Bild weg für 2sekunden dann is es wieder da.



Zum Thema bildeinstellungen am TV. Ich selbst habe den Philips 52 PFL 5605, und mir ist aufgefallen man sollte beim Blu-Ray gucken auf jedenfall im HD PixelPlus Modus den HD Natural Mode nur auf Minimum setzen sonst kann es ab und zu mal zu sichtbaren schlieren kommen, bei spielen fällt dies weniger auf, generell gefältt mir das Bild auf der vorgefertigten Kino einstellungen eigentlich am besten , nicht ganz so satte farben , keine übertrieben e helligkeit und die schärfe stimmt meines erachtens eigentlich auch, aber ist halt auch immer geschmackssache.


Das mit dem Bildweg für 2sek. konnt ich bei mir noch nicht festellen , meinst du generell beim fernsehen oder auch beim zocken bzw. blu ray gucken??


----------



## nfsgame (27. Oktober 2010)

Bei meinem Samsung lässt sich der Game-Modus in 1366x720, 1440x900 und 1920x1080 nicht anwählen. Vielleicht isses bei dir ja ähnlich .


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (27. Oktober 2010)

das mit dem bild weg ist nur wenn ich zocke, bzw. ihn an meinem Pc angeschlossen hab


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (21. Januar 2011)

wie hoch habt ihr den kontrast bzw. Farbe eingestellt?


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (22. Januar 2011)

Nimm zum Einstellen ein Testbild, stell Kontrast, Helligkeit usw. nach persönlichem empfinden ein und lass es so. Es gibt Filme in denen entweder die Helligkeit zu gering ist, oder zu farbintensiv usw. 
Das liegt an der Quelle (Bild,Film) wenn du jedesmal deine einstellungen ändern würdest, kommst du aus dem einstellen nicht mehr raus.
http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http://www.computerbild.de/downloads/2129666/Gesichter_HD_Testbild.jpg&imgrefurl=http://hdw.eweb4.com/out/49926.html&usg=__AxiFzIwsO_qXLdndNkv1jMnLYe8=&h=1080&w=1920&sz=461&hl=de&start=5&zoom=1&um=1&itbs=1&tbnid=IvFd_-DgbpvwdM:&tbnh=84&tbnw=150&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dtestbilder%2B1920x1080%26um%3D1%26hl%3Dde%26client%3Dfirefox-a%26hs%3DDwY%26rls%3Dorg.mozilla:de:official%26channel%3Ds%26tbs%3Disch:1&ei=kYo6TYegOoX2sgb2xcT1Bg
Das Bild hab ich zum einstellen genommen. Die zwei Mädels mein ich


----------

